

Show HN: Get stories written about your brand on blogs (sponsored stories) - cooperatize
http://www.cooperatize.com

======
eps
Do you have public examples of completed campaigns? It'd be very helpful to be
able to look at the posts quality before needing to register or to do anything
else.

~~~
alchen
Good point. We are working on the user sign up flow so that new users can see
live examples. Here's one from LG: [http://thechicagochic.com/art-meets-
technology/](http://thechicagochic.com/art-meets-technology/)

